# Webseite in verschiedenen Sprachen - Webshop Projekt



## rider (10. Apr 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin ganz neu in der Softwareentwicklung...
Ich muss in meinem Studium eine Projektarbeit machen: Einen Webshop!

Die Oberfläche mit XHTML
Anwendungskern mit JAVA
Datenbank: Postgres

Nun meine Fragen:

a) Ich brauche ja verschiedene Benutzer (Admin, Kunde, Gast): Wie baue ich dann die HTML - Seiten auf? Muss ich für jeden Benutzer eine extra Seite machen, oder geschieht dies über Parameter, die man irgendwie einbettet? Sorry, ich habe in der Hinsicht leider noch nie etwas gemacht!

b) Der Webshop soll in mehreren Sprachen funktionieren! Wie mache ich das dann? Ich denke nicht, dass man dann jede HTML - Seite neu machen muss mit der anderen Sprache, oder? Geht das irgendwie über die Datenbank? Oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


Das war es auch erst mal für das Erste. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen 
MfG


----------



## slawaweis (11. Apr 2009)

Hallo rider und Willkommen im Forum,

na da hast Du dir ja einiges vorgenommen. Gleich ein paar Fragen. Arbeitest Du alleine daran? Wie sind deine Java, XML, XHTML und SQL Kenntnisse? Musst Du den Shop von 0 aufbauen oder darfst Du ein vorhandenes Produkt nutzen und modifizieren?

Ich würde Dir empfehlen sich ein paar Bücher über Servlets, JSP, JSF, Struts, Apache Tomcat und vielleicht Apache Cocoon zu besorgen und zu lesen. Da sollte das wesentliche drin stehen, inklusive der Userverwaltung, der I18N und der Trennung von Layout und Inhalt.

Slawa


----------



## rider (11. Apr 2009)

Hallo, 
und vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Das Projekt mache ich mit 4 weiteren zusammen. 
Es sind auch Vorgaben vorhanden: wieviel Klassen jeder schreiben soll etc.

Kenntnisse: im ersten / zweiten Semester haben wir C# gemacht. Mit Java habe ich noch nicht viel gemacht, aber der Umstieg sollte nicht sooo schwer sein?!

XML: brauche ich das ? Damit habe ich noch nie etwas gemacht. 
SQL: naja die Grundlagen eben. Nun haben wir gerade mit Trigger angefangen.
XHTML: ist ja quasi HTML?! Dafür können wir / dürfen wir auch Tools wie Dreamweaver etc. verwenden. 


Das Layout der Seite haben wir bereits. 
Kann nun jemand noch die Fragen beantworten?


----------



## ps (15. Apr 2009)

rider hat gesagt.:


> a) Ich brauche ja verschiedene Benutzer (Admin, Kunde, Gast): Wie baue ich dann die HTML - Seiten auf? Muss ich für jeden Benutzer eine extra Seite machen, oder geschieht dies über Parameter, die man irgendwie einbettet? Sorry, ich habe in der Hinsicht leider noch nie etwas gemacht!



Naja.. teile der Seiten/des Templates werden dynamisch entweder rausgelassen, eingebaut, abgeändert oder was auch immer. Der Controller entscheidet was dem Browser ausgeliefert wird.



> b) Der Webshop soll in mehreren Sprachen funktionieren! Wie mache ich das dann? Ich denke nicht, dass man dann jede HTML - Seite neu machen muss mit der anderen Sprache, oder? Geht das irgendwie über die Datenbank? Oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?



Man benutzt für alle Strings eine Konstante. Die meisten Webframeworks erlauben es dir diese in .properties Dateien abzulegen. zB:
meineAction.properties (default language)
submit=Submit

meineAction_DE.properties (german)
submit=Absenden

etc... Im Template selbst gibt man dann an Stelle des Strings zB. ${message:submit} an.



> Das war es auch erst mal für das Erste. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen  MfG



Benutzt ein Webframework wie Struts2... das macht vieles einfacher, aber man muss es natürlich erstmal lernen. Wie oben schon jemand geschrieben hat: lesen, lesen, lesen. Nur so lernt man


----------

